# Phisical awareness-Si? Se?



## SciLenss (Oct 15, 2014)

Is there any socionics function responsible with physical awareness? (I thought it might me Si, Se seems less probable) By physical awareness I mean like body awareness, feelings like being hungry, tired, feeling physical pain, physical incomfort, but also stuff that happenes around you. I seem to be extremely unaware of this things, although I can say I am somewhat concerned with health, I don't seem to place much value to importance of meals or sleep and theese kind of stuff like people around me do. Also when something happens in the environment, I'm the last person to notice most of the times. I feel like this guy:






LOL

I just seem to be less affected by theese things, I can work for long time, despite the fact I sleep and eat little and I look very fragile physically. Also my pain tolerance is extremely higher compared to anyone I know. Both my Si and Se are kind of weak, and I was wondering if this might be the reason. 
Sorry if the question is stupid, I'm new to this and still trying to get a better grasp on some functions and find corellations between them and things I experience.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

That is Socionics Si and with the Information Metabolism you convey physical comfort to others.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm quite aware of what I'm feeling in my own body and whether I'm comfortable or not. I have poor tolerance of physical discomfort, which I made a thread about because I was interested in how it might relate to socionics. I can be pretty oblivious to what's going on around me. If it doesn't pertain to me personally, it might as well not exist. I'm stuck in my mind most of the time.


----------



## SciLenss (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanx for sharing that. :kitteh:


----------



## s2theizay (Nov 12, 2014)

You've pretty much described my existence. I tend to miss when I'm hungry, sick or tired until I'm ready to pass out. 
Also, the pic you posted is me. I once found myself in the middle of some VIP's photo shoot. I didn't realize why all these military personnel were in my way and why security was so tight and why it was so hard to get through a slow moving group of people until I managed to weave to the front and saw the photographers.:dry:


----------



## SciLenss (Oct 15, 2014)

:laughing: So I'm not alone... LOL


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Most of that is Si, although what is going on around you could be anything perception wise.


----------

